# Guppy tail



## woriworiwa (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have a guppy with sick tail, I have taken a picture of it

I asked the guy at the pet shop if he could tell me what causes it, he said that its probably other fish nibbling on it, but i never saw another fish attacking it or trying to take a bite of its tail.
I have 3 platies and two cat fish (dont know if these are the correct names), I have a list of all the fish in my tank if someone needs to make sure what the other fish are here


I have a 20l(5g) tank for almost two months now and the ph is 7, other data i cannot provide cause i still do not have any tools for test other things, still learning and collecting equipment and techniques.

I hope you guys can help me identify the cause for it.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

my bet is on the plattys..if you are mixing sexes you want 3 females to every male, guppies and plattys can inbreed, my guess is your male plattys are chasing him and nipping his fins..bump the temp a bit and add a little salt for healing...are both your guppies male?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fancy guppies have huge tails and can't move very fast. They are easily caught by fin nippers. If you want to keep a Fancy Male Guppy's big tail prefect only keep him with none fin nippers, like Cories.


----------



## woriworiwa (Jan 5, 2011)

No, the other guppy is a female, I noticed that one male Plati is a bit aggressivce and chaces the other male around, but never noticed him chasing or nipping on the tail of the male plati.
I was thinking of introducing more females to the tank to ease up the tention, is that a good idea? 

Thank you guys for your help, I'm really enjoying this hobby.


----------



## woriworiwa (Jan 5, 2011)

Kaosu said:


> if you are mixing sexes you want 3 females to every male


Thanks, I will go to the shop to see if they got any females


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I would say the others having a nibble on it is prob whats happening.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

What are your water parameters? What is your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate level? What is your ph?

I have kept guppies in male only tanks, and with all the chasing and nipping and all, the tails don't actually fray from just nipping, imho, unless the water parameters are a bit funky. When the water isn't perfect, when there's measurable ammonia, funky ph etc., it makes the protective slime coating on the skin slough and it makes the skin more vulnerable to wounds and such, and it also impedes healing. You will want to add melafix and/or medication if there's a secondary infection to the wounds, but you'll also want to do water tests and get the water perfect, maybe add some stress coat or something like that to help renew the fish's slime so that the fish has better protection from the normal give and take in a community tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't add more fish, you are overstocked for a 5 gallon which may be causing excess ammonia which can lead to fin rot.


----------



## woriworiwa (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your help, I couldn't find any females in any of the stores near me, maybe its a good thing cause yes maybe i have too much fish in my small 20Liter tank.

Will be reading more on ammonia testing to verify the water quality, also on optimal fish number in such a small tank.

Today i noticed that fish are reproducing, today i noticed 4 new little fish. lots of thing happening at the same time that needs lots of attention and reading.

This forum is very useful and answers most of my questions just by searching, and nice helpful poeople like you that answer the questions when sometime you really do not have the time to do a research. Thank you


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice to have you with us, Let us know how things go!


----------

